# Merry Christmas to all...



## hron61 (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought this would be the perfect place to catch all who surfs here to wish you all a wonderful xmas holiday season. 
I am blessed to have found a place to go to (cpf and marketplace). I have spent countless hours and many late nights here buying, selling, talking, learning, (oh man have i learned, AND ENJOYED EVERY MINUTE) posting, sending.
What a ride it has been and continues to become. This is a fun hobby indeed and so to all my friends here and all that have yet to arrive....MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :wave:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 12, 2012)

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Norm (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sgt253 (Dec 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours.
Regards.


----------



## Greta (Dec 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well hron61... :santa:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Ron. Merry Christmas CPF Buddy. Hope you have a great New Year.

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes (Dec 17, 2012)

:santa: Cheers, bro!


----------



## ConfederateScott (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Birthday of Jesus Christ.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

A good night is a dark one and gives us a chance to light things up...  

Tom


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Holidays to my entire 2nd family :grouphug: here at CPF :santa:


----------



## benthiccracker (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my CPF friends 
 :santa:


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## thelonewolf1124 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry luminous tree day


----------



## eternity (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!! :santa:


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## paul66 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Glock 22 (Dec 25, 2012)

lovecpfI also want to wish everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Christmas, Merry Holidays Everyone. 
Today is a great day to take stock of all our blessings, prioritize what is important in our lives and hopefully mend broken relationships and hearts, including the relationship and heart within ourselves. 

Bless you all. Enjoy Your Holidays. 

Darryl.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas all.
Health, Wealth and Happiness to you and your families.


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 25, 2012)

Seasons Greetings to all from Malaysia. 
And especially to you Ron. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## gt40 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!*

Just a note to wish everyone a Merry Christmas


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Merry Christmas!*

And a Happy New Year to all too.

Dan


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy and safe holidays to everyone.


----------

